# أهمية الكتاب المقدس 0 كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 0



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

+++++ أهمية الكتاب المقدس

مبارك هو الرب الإله، الذي تنازل فكلمنا، نحن التراب والرماد. ومبارك هو لأنه أمر أنبياءه القديسين أن يسجلوا لنا كلامه، فبقى محفوظاً لنا في الكتاب المقدس منفعة لنفوسنا ونوراً لطريقنا.


الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الكتب أو هو الكتاب.

فعندها يقال " الكتاب " فقط، إنما يقصد به كتاب الله، كلامة الذي يتحدث به إلينا. الذين نطق به روح الله القدس في أفواه أنبيائه القديسين. " لأنه لم تأت نبوءة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " (2بط 1: 21). لذلك فإننا في قانون الإيمان، نقول عن الروح القدس " الناطق في الأنبياء ". وكما يقول الرسول " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله،و الكتاب المقدس نافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر " (2تى 3: 16).

الكتاب المقدس هو رسالة مقدمة إليك، ومن ذا الذي لا يفرح برسالة الله؟!

 القديس أنطونيوس الكبير وصلته رسالة ذات يوم من الامبراطور قسطنطين. ففرح تلاميذه جداً، ولكن القديس ترك الرسالة جانباً، فتعجب تلاميذه وتحمسوا لقراءة الرسالة. فقال لهم " لماذا تفرحون يا أولادى هكذا لرسالة وصلتنا من إنسان؟ وهوذا الله قد أرسل لنا رسائل كثيرة في الإنجيل المقدس، ونحن لا نقابلها بمثل هذا الفرح والحماس؟! ثم بعد ذلك قرأ خطاب الامبراطور وأرسل إليه يباركه.

و أنت: إن وصلك خطاب من إنسان عزيز عليك، ألا تفرح به، وتقرؤه مرات.. ألا بليق بك أن تفعل هكذا برسالة تصل إليك من الله..


رسالة الله المرسلة إليك، التي نطق بها الروح، وتكلم بها الأنبياء مسوقين بالروح، هى كلمة مملوءة روحاً، نفهمها بالروح ونحياها. هى كما قال الرب:

" الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة " (يو 6: 63)0 إنه غذاء لأرواحنا تتغذى به فيكون لها حياة..

و كما قال الرب في سفر التثنية (تث 8: 3)، وردده السيد المسيح " ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله " (مت 4: 4). لأن الخبز هو طعام الجسد. والإنسان ليس مجرد جسد، بل له روح. والروح تتغذى بكلام الله الذي هو في كتابه المقدس.

ففى الكتاب المقدس غذاؤنا اليومى، لأننا نحيا " بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله ". إنه خبز الحياة وغذاء الروح.

و لعله بعض ما تقصده عبارة " خبرنا الذي للغد، أعطنا اليوم "0

إن رجل الله يفرح بالكتاب، " وفى ناموس الرب مسرته " (مز1) وفى ناموسه يلهج نهاراً وليلاً. وعبارة " مسرته " تعنى أن وصايا الله ليست عبئاً عليه، وليست ثقيلة، وليست فرضاً، إنما هى سبب فرحه..



 وعلاقته بالكتاب دائمة ومستمرة، يلهج فيه النهار والليل.

ولا تظن أن هذه قيلت للرهبان وللعباد فقط، بل للجميع. قالها الرب لقائد جيش مثقل بالمسئوليات، يقود مئات الآلاف من الشعب.. ففى وصية والرب ليشوع بن نون خليفة موسى، يقول له الرب: "لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك، بل تلهج فيه نهاراً0 لكى  تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه.

حينئذ تصلح طريقك، وحينئذ تصلح طريقك، وحينئذ تفلح " (يش 1: 8). تصوروا قائداً مشغولاً جداً كيشوع، وعليه كل مسئوليات الحكم الضخمة: ومع ذلك يقول له الرب " لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك "؟!..

ليس هذا الكلام موجهاً إلى يشوع وحده، بل إلى كل واحد منا. ولذلك يقول المزمور الأول عن الرجل البار إنه " في ناموس الرب مسرته، وفى ناموسه يلهج نهاراً وليلاً " (مز 1: 2).

داود النبي كان ملكاً وقائداً ورب أسرة كبيرة وصاحب مسئوليات خطيرة. ومع ذلك يقول " ناموسك هو تلاوتى " " شريعتك هو لهجى ". ويتحدث عن علاقته بناموس الله وشريعته فيقول " سراج لرجلى كلامك، نور لسبيلى "، " فرحت بكلامك كمن وجد غنائم كثيرة " " كلامك ألذ من العسل والشهد في فمى "..

من أين كان لدواد وقت يتلو فيه في كلام الله النهار والليل، وصبح كلمات الله هى درسه وتلاوته ولهجه؟!


إن آبائنا القديسين كانوا يحفظون كثيراً من أسفار الكتاب عن ظهر قلب، وكان الكتاب يظهر في حياتهم. يا ليتنا نقيم مسابقات لحفظ آيات الكتاب. أتذكر أننى قلت مرة للناس:

" احفظوا الانجيل، يحفظكم الإنجيل، احفظوا المزامير، تحفظكم المزامير" (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).

و في حفظ الآيات يمكن أن نرددها في داخلنا، ونتأمل معانيها وأعماقها في كل مكان، في البيت، وفى العمل، وفى الطريق، ووسط الناس. وهكذا نصادق الكتاب وكلماته، وتكون لنا نعم الرفيق..


حفظ الآيات وترديدها وتأملها فضيلة، والعمل بها فضيلة أعظم.

 ولذلك قال السيد المسيح " من يسمع كلامى ويعمل به يشبه إنساناً بنى بيته على الصخر ". ويقول الكاهن في أوشية الإنجيل "فلنستحق أن نسمع ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة"..

عبارة " فلنستحق " هنا لها معنى عميق، لأنه من نحن حقاً، حتى نستحق أن نسمع كلام الله ونؤتمن على وصاياه؟!

أحب أن أرى أناجيلكم الخاصة وقد ظهر عليها الاستعمال.

تظهر قديمة ومخططة، وواضحة قراءتكم فيها واستعمالكم لها.. كلها ذكريات وتأملات، دخلت العقل والقلب وأصبحت جزءاً من الحياة.


اقرأوا وتأملوا. اخلطوا إلى أعماقه.

لا تكتفوا بالمعنى القاموسى.. وبالتأمل ستجدون الآية الواحدة،و كأنها بحر واسع لا حدود له، كما قال داود: " لكل كمال رأيت منتهى، أما وصاياك فواسعة جداً ".

قال هذا داود، في وقت لم تكن أمامه سوى تسعة أسفار تقريباً، ونحن معنا الكتاب كله، بما في ذلك العهد الجديد وجميع الأنبياء. وكل كلمة فيه مملوءة من العمق وكنز للتأمل.


الكتاب المقدس ليس فقط مصدر تأمل، إنما أيضاً مصدر عزاء

فى كل حالة من حالات الإنسان النفسية، يجد في آيات الكتاب ما يريح قلبه ويشبعه0

فى حزنه يجد كلمة عزاء، وفى فرحه يجد فيه سلاماً، وفى يأسه يجد آيات عن الرجاء..

الكتاب المقدس، كلماته مؤثرة. قد تقرأ بعضها وتقول لله " لا شك يا رب أنك قلت هذا الكلام من أجلى ".


لذلك خذ كلمات الله كأنها رسالة شخصية موجهة إليك.

إليك أنت بالذات، و" من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع، ما يقوله الروح القدس للكنائس ". من أجلك أنت بالذات نطق الروح للكنائس ". من أجلك أنت بالذات نطق الروح على أفواه الأنبياء..

إنها رسالة أرسلها إليك أنت، وليس إلى أهل رومية أو أهل كورنثوس. عندما أرسل الامبراطور قسطنطين رسالة إلى القديس أنطونيوس، فرح أولاده. فقال لهم " إن الله – ملك الملوك – قد أرسل إلينا كثيراً من الرسائل، فلماذا لم تفرحوا بها هكذا..


الكتاب المقدس ليس مجرد رسالة عزاء، إنما أيضاً سلاح:

 كل خطية، يمكن أن تصنع أمامها وصية، فنجد أنها قد ضعفت أمامك، وأخذت أنت من الوصية قوة.. ما أقوى كلمة الرب، حتى أن لفظها صغير.

" كلمة الله حية وفعالة، وأمضى من كل سيف ذى حدين " (عب 4: 12).

الشيطان في التجربة على الجبل، ولم يستطع أن يحتمل كلمة الله، ولم يستطع أن يرد على شئ منها..



و كلمة الرب شاهدة علينا في اليوم الأخير، إن لم ننفذها.

لو لم نعرف، لكان لنا عذر، ولكن أى عذر لنا، وهوذا كلام الله أمامنا يوضح لنا كل شئ؟! وكلام الله لم يكن مطلقاً لمجرد المعرفة، وإنما للحياة.. لذلك فلنعمل به..

إن كلمة الرب ستطاردنا في كل مكان نذهب إليه، ترن في آذاننا، وتتعب ضمائرنا إن لم نعمل بها

و لن تجدينا مطلقاً تبريرات العقل الخاضع لشهوات النفس..


و في نفس الوقت فإن كلمة الله في أفواهنا هى دليل على روحاتنا وعلى انتمائنا الدينى.

هناك أشخاص يتحدثون، فتمتلئ أحاديثهم بكلام العالم. وهناك من يتحدث، فتظهر في كلامه لغة الكتاب. من كثرة ترداده لألفاظ الكتاب، اعتاد أسلوبه، وتأثر بلغته، لذلك " لا يبرح سفر الشريعة من فمه ". وكل من يسمعه، يقول له "لغتك تظهرك" (مت 26: 73).

فلنعود أطفالنا استخدام آيات الكتاب، بأن يقولوا آية على كل ما يرونه: كتاب، شجرة قلم، أرض، باب، مائدة.. كل ما يقع تحت بصرهم..

الطفل الذي يتعود هذا، تدخل لغة الكتاب في الفاظه وحياته. ولذلك لا يعرف لغة الخطاة، ولغة العالم، ولا يخطئ..


قال داود "خبأت كلامك في قلبى، لكيلا أخطئ إليك".

إن الكلام يجب أن يوضع في القلب، في مركز العاطفة والحب والمشاعر، وليس فقط في الفم، أو في العقل في موضع المعرفة فقط. وحينما يكون كلام الله في القلب، حينئذ لا نخطئ، لأن

وصية الله امتزجت بعواطفنا. ما أجمل قول الإنجيل عن مريم العذراء إنها " كانت تحفظ كل هذه الأمور متأملة بها في قلبها ".

من ضمن الأشخاص الذين أخطأوا، لأنهم خبأوا كلام الله في عقولهم وليس قلوبهم، أمنا حواء: سألتها الحية من وصية الله، فأجابت بحفظ وتدقيق شديد، وفى نفس المناسبة كسرت الوصية وأخطأت.


اقرأوا الكتاب المقدس. وثقوا أنكم في كل قراءته ستجدون شيئاً جديداً. فكلمات الله غنية ودسمة، وهى ينبوع للتأملات لا ينضب لذلك نرد أن داود النبى إذ اختبر هذه الحقيقة يقول:

" لكل كمال رأيت منتهى، أما وصاياك فواسعة جداً " (مز 118).

أى أم كل كمال له حدود، أما وصية الله فلا حدود لعمقها. فكما أن الله غير محدود، كذلك عمق كلماته غير محدودة. مهما تأملتها، تجد أن التأملات تفتح أمامك آفاقاً لا تجد.. هى جديدة باستمرار، جديدة على ذهنك وعلى فهمك. لهذا قال النبى " وجدت كلامك كالشهد فأكلته ".

و في ذلك يقول داود النبى " ناموس الرب كامل، يرد النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة، تصير الجاهل حكيماً. وصية الرب مستقيمة، تفرح القلب. أمر الرب طاهر ينير العينين.. أحكام الرب حق، عادلة كلها.. أشهى من الذهب والأبريز الكثير الثمن. وأحلى من العسل وقطر الشهاد "
 (مز 19).


ثق أن كل كلمة تقرأها من الكتاب سيكون لها تأثيرها فيك وقوتها وفاعليتها دون شرح ودون وعظ.

يكفى أن تذكر كلمة الله، لكى يقتنع الإنسان بدون نقاش وبلا جهد كثير. يكفى أن تذكر كلمة الله، لكى يشعر الإنسان بحضور الله في الوسط وبنعمة خاصة. وهذه الكلمة تنير له الطريق.

إن الروح القدس الذي أوحى بالكلمة، هو يعطى قوة لتنفيذها. ولنتذكر أن الشعب لما سمعوا الكلمة في يوم الخمسين، قيل عنهم إنهم " نخسوا في قلوبهم " (أع 2: 37)0

و قال القديس بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس " وأنت منذ الطفوليه تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكمك للخلاص " (2تى 3: 15).. يجد فيها الإنسان الإرشاد الإلهى، كما قال داود النبى

" سراج لرجلى كلامك ونور لسبيلى " بل قال أكثر من هذا:

" لو لم تكن شريعتك هى تلاوتى، لهلكت حينئذ في مذلتى " (مز 119). 

لهذا كله نلاحظ أن كنيستنا القبطية قد اهتمت بالكتاب المقدس اهتماماً كبيراً جداً.

++++علاقتك بالكتاب المقدس

علاقتك بالكتاب المقدس تتركز في نقاط رئيسية أهمها: اقتناء الكتاب، اصطحابه، قراءته، فهمه، التأمل فيه، دراسته، حفظه. وفوق الكل: العمل به، والتدرب على وصاياه وتحويلها إلى حياة.

1- إقتناء الكتاب:

ينبغى على كل شخص أن يقتنى الكتاب المقدس، سواء أكان كتاباً كبيراً على مكتبه للقراءة والدراسة، أو كتاباً صغيراً يكون في الجيب أو حقيبة اليد: لا يفارقه. بل يصحبه في كل مشوار في كل رحلة، في كل مكان، أثناء وجوده في العمل، أو في وقت الراحة، أو أثناء الجلوس مع الناس يكون صديقه ورفيقه في دخوله وخروجه، في انتقاله وترحاله. يشعر أنه لا يستطيع الاستغناء عنه إطلاقاً. إن نسى أخذه معه، يحس أنه قد فقد شيئاً هاماً:

أخشى أن يكون الكتاب المقدس غريباً في بيوتنا أو حياتنا " ليس له إن يسند رأسه " (لو 9: 58)، أو أنه يسند رأسه في مكتبتك أو على أو على مكتبك وليس في ذهنك ولا قلبك! نعم،لست اقصد باقتناء الكتاب أن يكون تحفة في بيتك، أو تميمة في جيبك، إنما يجب أن يكون لاستعمالك الدائم. وأنت لا تصل إلى صداقة الكتاب هذه، إلا إذا كنت تحبه..

2- محبة الكتاب المقدس:

تحب الكتاب لأنه رسالة الله إليك، تتلقفها في حب..

تماماً كما يصل الإنسان خطاب من حبيب له، يقرؤه ويعيد قراءته، لأنه كلام عزيز عليه.. كما يقول داود النبي عن كلام الله إنه " اشتهى من الذهب.. وأحلى من العسل وقطر الشهاد " (مز 19: 10). ويقول عنه الرب في المزمور الكبير:

  " كلماتك حلوة في حلقى. أفضل من العسل والشهد في فمى ".

و يقول أيضاً " أحببت وصاياك أفضل من الذهب والجوهر" ممحص قولك جداً. عبدك أحبه " " أبتهج بكلامك كمن وجد غنائم كثيرة " " اشتهيت وصاياك " " أحببت وصاياك " " أحببت شهاداتك " " لكل كما رأيت منتهى. أما وصاياك فواسعة جداً " (مز119). ويقول أيضاً:

" لو لم تكن شريعتك هى تلاوتى، لهلكت حينئذ في مذلتى " (مز119)

و هكذا إن أحببت الكتاب، تجد لذة في قراءته ومتعة. وهذه اللذة تجعلك تداوم على القراءة وتلهج بها.

3- المداومة على قراءة الكتاب:

يقول المزمور الأول عن الإنسان الطيب المطوب:

" في ناموس الرب مسرته. وفى ناموسه يلهج نهاراً وليلاً ".

و هذه هى الوصية التي قالها الرب ليشوع بن نون " لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك، بل تلهج فيه نهاراً وليلاً، لكى تتحفظ للعمل بكل ما هو مكتوب فيه "  (يش 1: 8).

إن قراءة الكتاب تكون أفيد، إن كانت بمواظبة ومداومة. وبطريقة منتظمة، كل يوم..

و ذلك لكى تتشبع بروح الكتاب، ويثبت تأثيرها فيك، وتصبح قراءته عادة عندك. ويمكن أن تضع لنفسك أن تقرأ فقرات من كتاب في كل صباح قبل إن تخرج من بيتك، لتكون مجالاً لتفكيرك وتأملاتك خلال اليوم، وتملأ ذهنك في مشيك وفى دخولك وخروجك. كما تقرأ أيضاً فصلاً آخر قبل النوم، لكى تفكر في هذه الآيات قبل النوم، فتصحبك حتى في أحلامك..

إن القراءة المنتظمة في الكتاب تساعد على الهذيذ فيه، أو اللهج به، واستمراره في الفكر..

و هكذا تستطيع أن " تلهج به نهاراً وليلاً " حسب الوصية. وإن كان هذا اللهج ممكناً لملك عظيم مثل داود النبي، أو قائد عظيم مثل يشوع، على الرغم من كثرة مسئولياتهما، فكم بالأولى نحن ولا شك أننا أقل منهما مشغولية بكثير..؟! ولقراءة الكتاب عناصر هامة تساعد الاستفادة منه، نذكر من بينها:

4-القراءة بخشوع:

أنت في القراءة تستمع إلى الله يكلمك، فاسمعه بخشوع..

و بقدر خشوعك في القراءة، يكون تأثير كلام الله عليك.

لأن قلبك يكون في ذلك الوقت مستعداً، شاعراً بأنه في حضرة الله.. ولذلك فإن الكنيسة حينما تتلو علينا قراءات من الكتاب في القداس الإلهى، يصيح الشماس قائلاً " قفوا بخوف من الله، وانصتوا لسماع الإنجيل المقدس ".. والأب الكاهن قبل قراءة الإنجيل، يرفع البخور ويصلى أوشية يقول فيها:

اجعلنا مستحقين أن نسمع ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة.. "

إن مجرد السماع يحتاج إلى استحقاق، ويحتاج إلى استعداد، ونحن نذكر أن موسى النبى – قبل سماع الوصايا العشر – دعا الشعب أن يتطهروا ويقدسوا مدة ثلاثة أيام، لكى يستحقوا أن يسمعوا كلمة الله إليهم " (خر 19: 10 – 15).

فالذى يقرأ كلمة الله باستهانة وإهمال، لا يتأثر ولا يستفيد.

تعود إذن أن تقرأ الكتاب بهيبة واحترام.. تذكر أنك في الكنيسة تقف، ويخلع رئيس الكهنة تاجه أثناء القراءة احتراماً لكلمة الله، فلا تكن أنت في الكنيسة بروح، وفى البيت بروح آخر.. وماذا أيضاً في عناصر القراءة؟

5-القراءة بفهم:

ادخل إلى عمق الكلام الإلهى، وفهم المقصود منه..

اقرأ بتأمل وعمق0 فالفاهمون يضيئون كضياء الجلد " (دا 12: 3)

كان الكتبة والفريسيون من علماء اليهود، ومع ذلك ما كانوا يفهمون معنى وصية تقديس السبت. وما كانوا يفهمون معنى كلمة (القريب)، حتى شرح الرب مثال السامرى الصالح..

و أهمية الفهم لازمة جداً، حتى أن الرب يقول:

" هلك شعبى من عدم المعرفة " (هو 4: 6) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ومن لوازام المعرفة، عدم الاعتماد على آية واحدة. فالإنجيل ليس آية واحدة. وإنما هو كتاب. ومجرد آية، لا يعطى معنى متكاملاً لقصد الله ووصيته.. ولذلك:

اجمع الآيات التي تخص موضوعاً واحداً، واخرج بمعنى متكامل.


و من ضمن الشروط التي تساعدك على فهم كلمة الله:

أن تقرأ بروح، وبعمق..

فليس المهم في كثرة ما تقرأه، ولو بغير فهم أو بغير تأمل!! وإنما تكمن استفادتك في العمق الذي تقرأ به، حيث تدخل كلمة الله إلى أعماق فكرك وإلى أعماق قلبك وتجعلها تمس مشاعرك


لذلك اهتم بروح الوصية، وليس بمجرد النص.

فكلام الله – كما قال – " هو روح وحياة " (يو 6: 63). لذلك عليك أن تعرف روح الوصية، ولا تتمسك بحرفيتها، لأن القديس بولس الرسول يقول في هذا المعنى:

" لا الحرف بل الروح. لأن الحرف يقتل لكن الروح يحيى " (2كو 3: 6).

و الشخص الروحى يسلك بروح الوصية، وليس بمجرد حرفيتها، كما كان يفعل الكتبة والفريسيون..


و فهم الكتاب لازم جداً، سواء من جهة الروحيات أو من جهة العقيدة والإيمان.

كثيرون كانوا يقرأون الكتاب، ولكنهم ضلوا لأنهم ما كانوا يعرفون المفهوم السليم، فلم يدركوا " ما يقوله الروح للكنائس " (رؤ2، رؤ3). وهكذا يقول السيد المسيح له المجد " تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب " (مت 22: 29). لذلك حاول أن تعرف، استشر واسأل..


كثيرون من الهراطقة كانوا يقرأون الكتاب، بل حسبهم البعض علماء ولكنهم ضلوا لعدم الفهم.

أو أنهم كانوا أحياناً يأخذون آية من الكتاب، ويتركون باقى الآيات التي تكمل الفهم. فمثلاً يوردون قول الرب " لأن أبى أعظم منى " (يو 14: 28)، ولا يضعون إلى جوارها " أنا والآب واحد " (يو 10: 30). أو يقول البعض: قال الرسول " آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص لأنت وأهل بيتك " (أع 16: 31). ولا يذكرون معها قول الرب " من آمن وأعتمد خلص " (مر 16: 16)0


لذلك إن قال البعض: مكتوب (كذا)، قل له كما قال الرب " مكتوب أيضاً " (مت 4: 7).

كثيرون كانوا يقرأون الكتاب، ولكنهم ضلوا لأنهم ما كانوا يعرفون المفهوم السليم له، فقال المسيح له المجد "تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب" (مت 22: 29). لذلك حاول أن تعرف المفهوم السليم لكل ما تقرأ. وإن لم تعرف، استشر واسأل..


كثيرون من الهراطقة كانوا يقرأون الكتاب، بل حسبهم البعض علماء ولكنهم ضلوا لعدم الفهم

  أو أنهم كانوا أحياناً يأخذون آية من الكتاب، ، ويتركون باقى الآيات التي تكمل الفهم. فمثلاً يوردون قول الرب " لأن أبى أعظم منى " (يو 14: 28)، ولا يضعون إلى جوارها " أنا والآب واحد " (يو 10: 30). أو يقول البعض: قال الرسول " آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك " (أع 16: 31). ولا يذكرون معها قول الرب " من آمن واعتمد خلص " (مر 16: 16).

لذلك إن قال لك البعض: مكتوب " كذا "، قل له كما قال الرب " ومكتوب أيضاً " (مت 4: 7).

إن قال لك أحد المتزمتين: مكتوب " بكآبة الوجة يصلح القلب " (جا 7: 3). قل له ومكتوب أيضاً افرحوا " (فى 4: 4). ومكتوب كذلك " لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت.. للبكاء وقت، وللضحك وقت " (جا 3: 1، 4).. هكذا كن حكيماً في فهم ما تقرأ..


إن حاربك السبتيون بحفظ السبت قائلين: مكتوب " اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه " (خر 20: 8). قل لهم ومكتوب أيضاً " لا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت، التي هى ظل الأمور العتيدة " كو 2: 16، 17).

إن آيات الكتاب – إذا اجتمعت معاً – تكون تكاملاً وتناسقاً وعمقاً للفهم، واستخداماً لكل شئ في موضعه.

ماذا أيضاً عن علاقتك بالكتاب؟ هناك نقطة هامة أخرى وهى:
6- حفظ آيات الكتاب:

حاول أن تحفظ آيات من الكتاب تمثل مبادئ روحية معينة، أو أسساً في العقيدة والإيمان، أو وعوداً من الله تشجعك وتعزيك، أو تشمل ردوداً على مسائل تشغلك وهذه الآيات وترددها كثيراً في ذهنك وقلبك، بلون من الهذيذ الذي يلصقها بروحك وأعماقها، ويدخلها في عقلك الباطن، ويحفرها في ذاكرتك فتخرج منها حين تحتاج إليها..


و الأمثلة على حفظ آيات الكتاب كثيرة:

البعض يحفظ مثلاً العظة على الجبل (مت 5 – 7). أو صفات المحبة (1كو 13)، أو توصيات روحية كثيرة في (رو 12) وفى (1تس 5). أو اجزاء من سفر الأمثال أو سفر الجامعة. أو الوصايا العشر في (خر 20، تث 5). أو يحفظ عدداً كبيراً من المزامير، ومن صلوات الأنبياء في الكتاب المقدس. أو آيات متفرقة تترك تأثيراً في قلبه حين قراءتها. أو آيات خاصة بفضائل معينة، أو خاصة بعقائد إيمانية، أو تمثل ردوداً على حروب روحية.. والأمثلة في هذا المجال عديدة جداً..

لو أن الإنسان الروحى حفظ آية واحدة كل يوم، كم ستكون محفوظاته في عام كل مثلاً؟

بل كم ستكون محفوظاته في عدة أعوام؟! وحتى إن حفظ واحدة كل أسبوع، لا شك سيحفظ 52 آية في العام، أو 520 آية في عشرة أعوام. ويعتبر هذا قدر ضئيل جداً يتعبه بسببه ضميره.

ويبقى بعد ذلك استخدام الآية التي يحفظها.. وقد كنت كثيراً ما أقول لأبنائى في هذا الصدد:

احفظوا الإنجيل، يحفظكم الإنجيل.. احفظوا المزامير، تحفظكم المزامير..

و لكن كيف تحفظكم؟ ولداود النبي تأملات كثيرة في هذا الموضوع.

انتقل الآن إلى نقطة أخرى وهى:

7- التأمل فى الكتاب:

ما تقرأه من الكتاب، وما تحفظه من آياته، يمكن أن يكون مجالاً لتأملاتك. تخلط به روحك وفكرك، وستجد نتيجة ذلك بما يوحى به إليك. وترى أن لكل كلمة معانى ودلائل، تتجدد في قلبك وتتعدد، وتدخلك في جوروحى.

نصيحتى لك إذن، أنك لا تقتصر على مجرد القراءة، وإنما أدخل إلى أعماقها بالتأمل، وقد كتبت لك موضوعاً عن التأمل يمكن أن تقرأه. نصيحة أخ
8- اقرأ بروح الصلاة:

إبدأ القراءة بالصلاة، طالباً من الله أن يعطيك فهماً، ويكشف لك مشيئته. وقل كما قال داود النبي في المزمور الكبير: " اكشف يا رب عن عينى، لأرى عجائب (مز 119).

و اختم القراءة بالصلاة، طالباً من الرب أن يعطيك قوة للتنفيذ. وكما أعطاك فهماً، يعطيك رغبة وإرادة.

بل اصحب القراءة أيضاً بالصلاة، وكما يقول الكتاب " وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد " (أم 3: 5). حاول بالصلاة أن تستلم رسالة الله إليك.

البعض يضع في ذهنه فكرة مسبقة استقر عليها، ثم يقرأ ليبحث عن آية تثبت له ما قد استقر فكره عليه. أو يحاول أن يطوع كلام الكتاب لأفكار!! أما أنت فلا تكن هكذا، إنما اقرأ لكى تتعلم ولكى تعرف.


و يلزمك لذلك روح الأتضاع في صلاتك..

الاتضاع الذي تخضع به لتعليم الكتاب، وتغير وتصحح به فكرك.. والاتضاع الذي تطلب به المعرفة، قائلاً مع داود النبي " علمنى يا رب طرقك. فهمنى سبلك " وكأنك وأنت تقرأ تقول له:

" ماذا تريد يا رب أن أفعل؟ " (أع 9: 16).

أما ماذا تفعل، فهذا ما أريد أن أحدثك عنه فيما بعد.
+++++عمل الكتاب المقدس فيك

إن استجبت لكتاب الله وتركت كلمته تعمل فيك، فماذا تراه سيكون عمل الكلمة الإلهية فيك؟ إن النتائج كثيرة بلاشك، فنحاول أن نتتبعها..       
1-إنها تجمع العقل من الطياشة وتشغله بالإلهيات

لو تركت فكرك على سجيته، فلست تدرى في أى موضوع يطيش. ولكن القراءة عموماً تجمع العقل من تشتته، وتركزه في موضوع القراءة. أما قراءة الكتاب بالذات، فإنها تهدى الفكر إلى ميناء سليم. والخشوع في القراءة يغطى تركيزاً أكثر بسبب توقيرك لكلمة الله. ويكون لهذا التركيز تأثيره الروحى.

2-قراءة الكتاب تمنحك فهماً واستنارة ومعرفة..

لذلك يقول المرتل في المزمور " سراج لرجلى كلامك ونوراً لسبيلى " (مز 119: 105). ويقول أيضاً " وصية الرب مضيئة تنير عن بعد " (مز 19). لهذا نحن نوقد الشموع ونحملها أثناء قراءة الإنجيل، متذكرين هذه الاستنارة. أما عن الفهم فيقول المرتل: " شهادات الرب صادقة، تصير الجاهل حكيماً "  بل يقول أيضاً " أكثر من جميع الذين يعلموننى فهمت، لأن شهاداتك هى درسى. أكثر من الشيوخ فهمت، لأنى طلبت وصاياك " (مز 119: 99). بهذا الفهم يتعلم الإنسان طرق الرب، يعرف كيف يسلك، ويقتنى موهبة الإفراز والحكمة. وبخاصة لو اهتم بمعرفة كيف كان قديسو الكتاب يسلكون، وكيف كانوا يتعاملون مع الله ومع الناس. وأخذ من تصرفاتهم أمثولة لحياته يقتدى بها (عب 13: 7).
3- بل قراءة الكتاب ترشده أيضاً إلى العقيدة السليمة.

و ذلك إذا قرأ بفهم وتحت إرشاد. وكل عقيدة حفظ لها آية أو بضع آيات. وصارت آيات الكتاب تحفظه من البدع والهرطقات ومن كل تعليم خاطئ. وهذا ما كان يفعله آباء الكنيسة الكبار أبطال الإيمان. إذ كانوا يقاومون البدع عن طريق فهمهم للكتاب ومحصول الحفظ العجيب لآياته في أذهانهم.

4-الكتاب أيضاً يرشد قارئه إلى حياة التوبة إلى النمو الروحى.

فى ضوء وصاياه، يمكن أن يصل إلى محاسبة النفس بطريقة سليمة، فيكتشف صعفاته وخطاياه. ويعرف أن المطلوب منه ليس هو فقط التوبة عن الخطية، بل بالأكثر حياة القداسة والكمال حسب قول الرسول " نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم، كونوا أنتم أيضاً قديسين في كل سيرة. لأنه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لأنى أنا قدوس " (1بط 1: 15، 16) (لا 11: 44). ويقول الرب أيضاً " فكونوا أنتم كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل " (مت 5: 48)

ويشرح الكتاب بالتفصيل حياة التوبة والقداسة والكمال، ويقدم لها مثلاً. ومن الناحية العكسية يقول: " تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب " (مت 22: 29).
5- و قراءة الكتاب تمنح العقل والإرادة لوناً من الاستحياء، إذا تعرض الإنسان لإغراء الخطية. إذ كيف أن فكره الذي تقدس بكلام الله وبالجو الروحى أثناء قراءته، يعود ويتدنس بفكر الخطية.

6-و في محاربات الشيطان، يستطيع الإنسان أن يرد على الخطية بالوصية.

و ذلك حسبما شرح القديس ماروأوغريس في كتابه عن حروب الأفكار.. فإذا ضاع وقتك في الثرثرة والكلام الكثير، تذكر قول الكتاب " إن كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية " (أم 10: 19). وقول المرتل " ضع يا رب حافظاً لفمى وباباً حصيناً لشفتى ".

و إذا حوربت بالغضب تذكر قول الرسول " ليكن كل إنساناً مسرعاً إلى الاستماع. مبطئاً في التكلم، مبطئاً في الغصب. لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله " (يع 1: 19، 20) وأيضاً قول الكتاب " لا تصطحب غضوباً، ومع صاحب سخط لا تجئ " (أم 22: 24).

و إذا حوربت بالنظر الشهوانى، تذكر قول الرب " كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، فقد زنى بها في قلبه " (مت 5: 28). وتذكر أيضاً قول أيوب الصديق " عهدا قطعت لعينى، فكيف أتطلع في العذراء " (أى 31: 1)

 وهكذا كانت آيات الكتاب ثابتة في ذهنك وفى قلبك، تستطيع أن تسترجعها، وترد بها على كل حرب روحية يحاربك بها العدو.. مجرد تذكر الوصية يخجلك، ويرد قلبك عن ارتكاب الخطية. وغالباً الشخص الذي يخطئ، يكون وقتذاك في حالة نسيان لوصايا الله. محبة الخطية قد خدرته

7- كلام الكتاب أيضاً يعزيك في ضيقاتك، ويقويك كلما ضعفت.

و كثيراً ما كان داود النبي يقول في مزاميره للرب " وعلى كلامك توكلت " (مز 119: 81). ويقول له أيضاً " اذكر لعبدك الذي جعلتنى عليه أتكل، هذا الذي عزانى في مذلتى " (مز 119).. وكلما كان يتعرض لهجمات الأعداء كان يقول " لولا أن الرب كان معنا حين قام الناس علينا، لابتلعونا ونحن أحياء.. نجت أنفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ الصيادين. الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا. عوننا من عند الرب الذي صنع السماء والأرض " (مز 123)0

ما أكثر كلام الكتاب عن الرجاء..

الذى يقرأه ويحفظه، يستريح قلبه ويجد سلاماً، بل كما قال الرسول " فرحين في الرجاء " (رو 12: 12).. إن وعود الله في كتابه المقدس، تعطى النفس اطمئناناً عجيباً، مثل قوله " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر " (مت 28: 20). وقوله " وأما أنتم، فحتى شعور رؤوسكم محصاة. فلا تخافوا " (مت 10: 30، 31). وقوله " أنا معك. لا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك " (أع 18: 10).. وما أكثر الآيات. ليتك تجمعها وتحفظها..  ويعوزنى الوقت إن تكلمت، ولا تكفي الصفحات.

8  فالكتاب فيه كل شئ، لكل أحد، في كل حالة.

أياً كانت ظروفك، أياً كانت حالتك النفسية، فسوف تجد في الكتاب رسالة لك تريحك. تجد فيه كل ما يلزمك، وما يناسبك. يكفي مثلاً كتاب (المزامير) فيه كل ألوان المشاعر والصلوات. وسفر الأمثال فيه كل أنواع النصائح. وكل سفر يحوي لك رسالة معينة إن أحسنت انتقاءها وفهمها..
​
:download:


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تداريب لحفظ الكتاب المقدس، ووجوده في بيتك

1  احفظوا بعضاً من الفصول الأساسية الهامة في الكتاب:

ومن أمثلة ذلك العظة على الجبل، دستور المسيحية (متى5  8) وفصل المحبة (1كو13)، والوصايا الجميلة في (رو12)، وصلاة المسيح الطويلة قبل ذهابة إلى جثسياني (يو17). وبعض أحاديث المسيح مع تلاميذه (يو14  17).
2  دربوا أنفسكم وأولادكم على حفظ آيات على الحروف الأبجدية.

آيات تبدأ بحروف أسمائكم، أو أسماء القديسين، أو الصفات الفاضلة، أو آيات كلمة مناسبة كنيسة

، تربية كنسية، كهنوت..
-يمكن حفظ آيات ترد فيها كلمات معينة:

كأن تقول للولد: قل آيات خاصة بالحجرة (كرسى – فراش – أرض – مصباح – باب – نور) وأو آيات عن أعضاء جسمه (وجه – عين – شفتان – رجل – يد..).
4-يمكن أيضاً حفظ آيات موضوعية:

آيات عن الفرح، العزاء، الوداعة.. آيات لمحاربة بعض أفكار. آيات لتشجيع يائس، أو آيات لنصح خاطئ، أو آيات للشكر..
5-يمكن التدرب على استخدام آيات أثناء الحديث مع الناس.

لتكن لغة الكتاب حاضرة في فمك تستخدمها في كلامك وأحاديثك وقصصك. بهذا لا تخطئ كثيراً، كما أنك تكون قدوة. كذلك في كل موقف، في كل مشكلة، حاول أن تتذكر آية..

6-يمكن أيضاً عمل نوتة للآيات المختارة: أكتب فيها الآيات التي تؤثر فيك، والتى تمثل خطة عمل. ثم احفظها.

أريد أن أعمل لكم مسابقة في الحفظ، أو أن نخرج لكم كتيبات تساعد على حفظ الآيات في شتى الموضوعات..

الكتاب المقدس في بيتك:

و هنا أضع أمامك قول الرب في سفر التثنية: " لتكن هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك، وقصها على أولادك. وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشى في الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم.. واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك " (تث 6: 6 – 9).


فما مدى تنفيذك لهذه الوصايا؟

أ-هل هناك آيات مبروزة ومعلقة على جدران بيتك، تحفظها أنت وزوجتك وأولادك

ب-هل تعلم أولادك ما في الكتاب حسب قوله " وقصها على أولادك "، أم تعتمد على مدارس الأحد وتخلى نفسك من المسئولية؟! ويدرك الأبناء أن والديهم لا يحدثونهم أبداً عن كلمة الله!!

ج-هل تستخدم لغة الكتاب في أحاديثك المنزلية، حسب الوصية " وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك "؟

د-هل تقرأ الكتاب يومياً مع أفراد أسرتك؟ وهل لكم اجتماع عائلى حول الكتاب؟

ه-هل تقيم لأولادك مسابقات في حفظ الآيات، وهل تدربهم على ذلك؟..إنى أسأل قبل أن يسألك الله في ذلك.
​:download:


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا  اخي النهيسى

الشكر الجزيل ليكم

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا  اخي النهيسى
> 
> الشكر الجزيل ليكم
> 
> سلام المسيح


شكرا

لمرورك


يسوع معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


شكرا

لمرورك


يسوع معاكم


----------

